# A fortnight 'til The 'Fest...



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I can't believe it, but we're now just a couple of weeks
from the big shin-dig...

I have to tell you, I am REALLY excited about what we've
got in store for ya'll...

Let's try really hard to meet one another at the event
this year, okay?


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

I'm so stoked I can't stand it...the Seattle gang is meeting Sunday to finalize plans....:thumbup:


----------



## BoostedE21 (Mar 28, 2002)

The wait is killing me..I CANT WAIT..its going to be alot of funny:thumbup: see you guys there


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *I can't believe it, but we're now just a couple of weeks
> from the big shin-dig...
> 
> I have to tell you, I am REALLY excited about what we've
> ...


Jon is there a plan/specific area/time for bimmerfest members to meet at?


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: A fortnight 'til The 'Fest...*



Ryan330Ci said:


> *Jon is there a plan/specific area/time for bimmerfest members to meet at? *


Great suggestion Ryan...how 'bout it Jon? 
Just post a time and spot on the lot for all of us to gather


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: A fortnight 'til The 'Fest...*



in_d_haus said:


> *Great suggestion Ryan...how 'bout it Jon?
> Just post a time and spot on the lot for all of us to gather *


To find me, just look for the food line


----------



## ACS330CICONV (Feb 27, 2003)

I cant wait also. I have gone thru soo many preparations to get my car ready. Hopefully all the time and money i have spent into my car will show. But aside that i cant wait to meet more bmw owners. All my friends and relatives are BMW HATERS. Forget them i dont see any other kind of owners who actually set up something this big.


THANKS
Cant wait to meet and see all the people,cars adn cant wait for that rally.


----------



## Beemin 323 (Mar 3, 2003)

You guys are all aware of the Pre-meet @ IN N Out the night before right? is the Seattle Crew going to come to in n out? put your names on the list, check the tread " Pre-Meet" I hope to see you guys there.

Chad


----------

